

Review my job board - phatbyte
http://gowork.at
Hello HN community.&#60;p&#62;Recently we've launched a new IT geek oriented job board.&#60;p&#62;http://gowork.at/ (Gowork@)&#60;p&#62;I have shown it to the IRC community and they pointed out some issues regarding the market niche and since we didn't have any posts it became an chicken and egg problem.&#60;p&#62;We currently trying to solve the niche, but we wanted to be design, web dev job board mostly.&#60;p&#62;And to start having some jobs post we integrated other job boards listing that could be used in search.&#60;p&#62;Our main feature currently is: a boolean search engine, that let's users save it and get daily/weekly updates based on that. Which is cool, for instance you might want to get web dev jobs but not PHP related, so you could just setup an search like "web dev -php".&#60;p&#62;In a nutshell: I would love to know your guys opinion, advices, what we could do to improve it, and things we are doing wrong or not all.&#60;p&#62;Thanks<p>BTW: We are giving away free job posts, if you want to try it out free of charge try 'GWFREE' on discount code.
======
phatbyte
Hello HN community.

Recently we've launched a new IT geek oriented job board.<http://gowork.at/>
(Gowork@)

I have shown it to the IRC community and they pointed out some issues
regarding the market niche and since we didn't have any posts it became an
chicken and egg problem.

We are currently trying to solve the niche, but we wanted to be design, web
dev job board mostly. And to start having some jobs post we've integrated
other job boards listings that could be used in search.

Our main feature currently is: a boolean search engine, that let's users save
it and get daily/weekly updates based on that. Which is cool, for instance you
might want to get web dev jobs but not PHP related, so you could just setup an
search like "web dev -php".

In a nutshell: I would love to know your guys opinion, advices, what we could
do to improve it, and things we are doing wrong or not all.

Thanks

